# Henry E. Haase 32



## Henry E. Haase 32 (May 29, 2010)

Greetings From oxford, Michigan
I thoroughly Enjoy your Website
The Best i seen.
Brother Hank haase 32
Lake orion lodge # 46
Moslem Shriners


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 30, 2010)

Welcome Brother Haase!! We're glad that you are here with us at MoT!

Please let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome and thank you for the kind words!


----------



## JTM (Jun 2, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------

